# Hi Point Fire arms



## 30 06 (Nov 7, 2008)

Looking for info on Hi Point Firearms. Considering a 9mm or 40sw are either worth the money, reliable, hangups with hollow point ammo. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## VHinch (Nov 7, 2008)

Look here.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=258661

My opinion of them is that they aren't the absolute worst firearm ever produced, but they're very close.  If you offered me one for free, I'd ask for some cash to go along with it before I'd take the deal.  Many, many higher quality weapons to choose from for not much more money.


----------



## nscrash (Nov 8, 2008)

There crap....Save your money!


----------



## contender* (Nov 8, 2008)

VHinch said:


> Look here.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=258661
> 
> My opinion of them is that they aren't the absolute worst firearm ever produced, but they're very close.  If you offered me one for free, I'd ask for some cash to go along with it before I'd take the deal.  Many, many higher quality weapons to choose from for not much more money.





nscrash said:


> There crap....Save your money!



X2..........


----------



## truckman (Nov 12, 2008)

*Hi-Point*

I would ask the persons with such strong opinions agaist them if they ever owned or even fired one? They are not a S&W, Colt, or Ruger that is for sure, but I have owned one in 9MM and it functioned just fine. They are heavy and do not have a real good feel to them, but for an inexpensive weapon I think they are not bad. I never had a problem with mine jamming or miss-firing. I had a pistol as well as a carbine and had no problems with either. If you can afford a more reputable name by all means get one, but for someone on a tight budget they are OK. Just my opinion of course, and if anyone tried to give me oen I would surely take it.


----------



## jeep983 (Nov 12, 2008)

I owned the early 9mm. The pistol shot fine! I used it when I went gigging. Have dropped in mud and it still fires. Can't beat it for a pistol that you can use and not worry bout messing it up. One draw back they are a pain in the rump to get apart!


----------



## GAX (Nov 12, 2008)

truckman said:


> I would ask the persons with such strong opinions agaist them if they ever owned or even fired one? They are not a S&W, Colt, or Ruger that is for sure, but I have owned one in 9MM and it functioned just fine. They are heavy and do not have a real good feel to them, but for an inexpensive weapon I think they are not bad. I never had a problem with mine jamming or miss-firing. I had a pistol as well as a carbine and had no problems with either. If you can afford a more reputable name by all means get one, but for someone on a tight budget they are OK. Just my opinion of course, and if anyone tried to give me oen I would surely take it.



x2

over 1500 rounds ,with only 4 jams, thru this one (995). Great for plinking and small game. Sorry, bad pic.


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 8, 2008)

I've heard the rifle is fine. 

But the pistols, they are real clunky.

Some of our customers say they are good for "one drive by"


----------



## gaowlpoop (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought my 995 in 9mm back when they were "cheap".  I don't know if they are such a good deal right now.  I bought mine just to "screw around with" and have fun.  It shoots quite well and the only problem I have had with jams was with reloads that I didn't have quite right.  Heck my XD-9 tactical jammed with the same reloads.

If you do buy one, I would TOTALLY disassemble it and clean and oil it.  Mine was full of chips and crud from manufacturing - what the heck, you get what you pay for.


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 8, 2008)

my compact 9mm, if you can call it compact, has never once given any trouble.  If you can afford something nicer, get it.  If it is all you can afford then get it and blast away!

gw


----------



## Ytka (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a C9 and wouldn't hesitate for a second to buy another one. It definitely doesn't like hollow points and you can't limp wrist it, but it will eat fmj's all day long and is actually halfway accurate. I wouldn't want it to be my only gun in a firefight, but it does what I bought it for.


----------



## mike bell (Dec 9, 2008)

How do you take the slide off?  somebody asked me that last week.  I have no idea never messed with one.


----------



## hunterkane (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.hipointfirearmsforums.com...pic,555.0.html


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 10, 2008)

You have to punch out a pin in the front. as far as having on i keep one around paid 89 for it so if it falls out of the canoe or someone breaks into my truck no problem.There only reliable for the first shot as far as i'm concerned and with that you'd be lucky to hit the broad side of a barn!


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 10, 2008)

if its a choice between not having a weapon at all when you need it or having one that is a clunker but still shoots, I guess I would have to go with the clunker.
dont bring a stick to a gun fight.


----------



## GA1dad (Dec 10, 2008)

They go BANG!!!


Other than that,,,,,,, they make good boat anchors.

Just my opinion.


----------



## camoman1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*I don't know*

I have not shot a Hi point but they look cheap when you break one down, now they could be fine and I have only seen a 9mm broke down . Go with the GLOCK .


----------



## camoman1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I found the pin on the back of the slide .


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 11, 2008)

mike bell said:


> How do you take the slide off?  somebody asked me that last week.  I have no idea never messed with one.


You CAN, but I wouldn't recommend it.  Small parts will fly out all over the place, and good luck figuring out how they all go back together.  I've seen the sad results firsthand.

I don't think it's meant to be field-stripped.  If the gun starts choking, call Hi-Point.  My understanding is that their lifetime "no questions asked" warranty is just that.

With that out of the way, they're not something I'd want.  They're ugly and poorly-balanced, the triggers are terrible, and they only like FMJ.

In short, they're not S&W or Sig.  They're also not $700.

If $90-125 is all you can afford, you can do much worse.  

Bear in mind, there are LOTS of folks living in scary urban areas who need self-protection.  The catch-22 is that those folks can't leave because they don't have the income to move out to the suburbs.  

$100 is a pretty big sum for some budgets.  For folks in that situation, the Hi-Point is a good choice.  It may save their lives.


----------



## EVL LS1 (Dec 11, 2008)

could be a good "throw away" lol


----------



## bearpugh (Dec 11, 2008)

singleshot automatics


----------



## camoman1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Tom Servo said:


> You CAN, but I wouldn't recommend it.  Small parts will fly out all over the place, and good luck figuring out how they all go back together.  I've seen the sad results firsthand.
> 
> I don't think it's meant to be field-stripped.  If the gun starts choking, call Hi-Point.  My understanding is that their lifetime "no questions asked" warranty is just that.
> 
> ...



I took the grips off and all kinds of stuff fell off the gun .
When I pulled the pin out of the back , it was spring loaded . all is good - I would not take this gun apart outside ! My customer love that gun and he said it did not jam on him.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 11, 2008)

camoman1 said:


> I took the grips off and all kinds of stuff fell off the gun .
> When I pulled the pin out of the back , it was spring loaded . all is good - I would not take this gun apart outside ! My customer love that gun and he said it did not jam on him.


I had a guy bring me one in pieces in a ziploc bag, and I couldn't get it back together...sounds like you had better luck than he did 

In any case, I've heard that they're reasonably reliable, and I've never heard of any catastrophic failures, which is much more than I can say for things like Jennings/Bryco/Lorcin and other guns in that price range.

I've seen a Jennings and a Cobra fail in spectacular (and dangerous) ways.


----------



## soggysod (Dec 20, 2008)

i have 2 a compact 9 and a 45 both are big heavy guns.
not so great fit and finish, painted barrel that chips after 50 rounds. 
 that being said both cycle fmjs flawlessly. i have multiple vehicles that i drive, and i always want to have a gun, so i bought the 45. based on my experience with that i bought the c9 for the boat. 
i would buy another in a heartbeat.
both guns have been rather accurate with winchester fmj ball ammo.
if you are worried about knock down, have the first shot chambered with some corbon or other personal protection ammo, after all, first shot typically is the most important anyway.
hey if im in the boat or truck or boat i feel alot safer with my hundred dollar junky gun with me, than with the glock i left in my car!!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 21, 2008)

*They are nothing more than a gangster want-to-be*

throw away piece. Don't waste your money or lower your image. If you want a S&W, then buy a S&W!


----------



## EVL LS1 (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah i wouldn't take one even if it's given to me


----------



## sogafishin (Dec 22, 2008)

I keep a C9 in my truck that I drive to work everyday.Shoots great and accurate.I also have a Glock G19 and a S&W SW9VE.The Glock out shoots the others but the Hi Point C9 out shoots the Sigma because of the terrible trigger pull of the Sigma.If you are looking for a gun to beat around and go BANG everytime hard to beat a C9.


----------



## brett30030 (Dec 24, 2008)

Beats a slap in the face if that is all you can afford for self defense, if you can afford more, keep moving on up.


----------



## STRYCNINE (Dec 24, 2008)

Some people value their life more than others.....


----------



## starvin (Jan 20, 2009)

xpertgreg said:


> my compact 9mm, if you can call it compact, has never once given any trouble.  If you can afford something nicer, get it.  If it is all you can afford then get it and blast away!
> 
> gw



I agree, I have a highpoint s&w .40.

It shoots ok, but it is heavy and large framed.

You can buy these at Gables in douglasville for about 150.00 new. Just talk to danny at the counter,

Of course I didnt do enough home work prior to purchasing mine. I bought it at a pawn shop new, but paid almost twice for due to ignorance.  That wont happen again.. Good luck


----------



## wildcatt (Jan 20, 2009)

*Hi_point*

I never had much money so I have had a bunch of low cost guns.course I grew up in a time when money was scarce.
and S&W and COLT were also scarce.many a H&R or IVER were around so I dont have this attitude some of you do.
I have a hi-point C9,works like a charm.factory is very accurate,my handloads all over.found out it is the rifling,I never bothered to cast hard bullets.I do have Smiths,Rugers,Brownings,Torks,Colts.I dont have that itich to take things apart just to do it My hi-point has never been apart.this thread is just like the reloaders if it is not a Dillon they dont want it.


----------



## truckman (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hi-Point*

Seems to be a lot of opinions. That is good. That is why guns are made by more than 1 company. I agree that if you want a S&W or can afford one, then get one. However, everybody can't afford a S&W or Glock or whatever. I personally have not owned a Hi-Point in several years. When that was all I could afford, it was fine. You are right about checking around though. I was at the gun show in Gwinnett today, and a dealer had one thrown in amongst Glocks with a price of $369 for a 9mm. I just picked it up, looked at the price and kinda of looked at him and smiled, and shook my head. Somebody will buy it though.


----------



## jonday (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a 9mm Hi Point pistol and have no problems with it, never hung up, and mine is very accurate. Hope this helps you out. I think they are a great gun for the price.


----------



## Kegger26 (Jan 25, 2009)

While I would never own one, if that is all you can afford then by all means get one. I have shot them a few times in my life and I have never had any issues. Someone said they like FMJ's only, that seemed to be the case for me, so maybe it might be a good idea to pick up a .45 or .40


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 25, 2009)

Guy I sorta know has only one issue, it wont feed JHPs from a full mag. He loads the last two rounds as FMJs and it runs fine for him.


----------



## Lake Oconee Flash (Feb 18, 2009)

Come on ya'll I've got one in the safe at home still in the box and its never failed to fire...but then again it's never been fired


----------



## Bill Mc (Feb 18, 2009)

If they won't shoot FMJ, try the PowerBall ammo. It has a Teflon tip that would make it feed like a FMJ but it's still a hollow point.


----------



## rdhood (Feb 18, 2009)

I have three. My .40 pistol and 995 carbine rarely jam and are fun to shoot. My C9, though, jams once in every single mag... so much so that I am going to send it back to the factory and let them have a look. The .40 "light strikes" about every 30th round... you can see the imprint of the strike but the cartridge does not fire.  The 9mm carbine rarely misfeeds, and is very consistent.  The .40 problem could, in fact, be my reloads. It is all I shoot, so I don't know if it light strikes on retail rounds. 

Over at THR, one member had done several 1000-round matches of "high end" guns.  Here are the results for one: http://www.thehighroad.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=77355&d=1209445714

This is typical of the results. While folks will consistently say "my gun never jams/misfeeds/etc", real world tests and trials beg to differ. IMHO, there are plenty of Hi Points that will operate at the level that most of the guns in the 1000 round tests. From my experience with my C9, there are (probably) a few that won't. The good news, I guess, is that if your Hi Point is screwing up, you can send it back to the factory and they will service it. My .40 and 995 are consistent enough that I am sure that I could dispatch any critter that needs dispatching in short order. The C9, OTOH, operates like shiite.


----------



## AKoholic (May 20, 2009)

i ve got a 9mm hi point handgun makes nice truck gun, bought it new for $99.00...... for that price may be its just me but its not a bad deal for a truck gun.... i know its no glock or sig but hey its what it is a cheap gun.


----------



## J-Rod (May 20, 2009)

Terrible firearm. A real jamamattic. Good thing they weigh 10 lbs. Beating someone with it would be more reliable than trying to firing it. You get what you pay for everytime


----------



## wildcatt (May 24, 2009)

*hi-point*

j-rod: do you really believe that.I have one and it works fine.it is heavy and clunky.but it shoots very well.I grew up when most pistols were H&R and Iver.and the police used H&R 38 S&W.it was not till after WW2 that S&W became common.and colt never was.I have S&W high end guns. 
the hi_point are good guns for people that have not the several hundred dollars for more expensive guns.


----------



## J-Rod (May 25, 2009)

OK i apoligize, That was a little harsh. I used to work at Franklin Gun Shop in Athens. We had a lot of people have trouble with these guns mainly in the larger calibers (.45 & .40) mainly b/c of the punismant these big calibers can dish out. The 9mm seem to be alright. These guns from a shooting stand point are decent, but when i come to reliability and trusting this firearm to defend my life if need be. Absolutly not. Its better than nothing but if i had the choice i would def. choose something with a little more quality. Not knocking your taste in guns or your point but if you had the choice of carrying a hi-point or a smith everyday can u honestly say you would be lugging the 10 lb hi- point around?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 25, 2009)

HAHA!!! Hi-Point!!! a Ghetto Pea Shooter!!! those things are about as reliable as boat with a hole in it....i'd rather carry a cap gun!


----------



## bearpugh (May 25, 2009)

yeah, its amazing. someone asks for opinions then someone gets upset if they don't agree. i'd carry pepper spray before a hi-point, lorcin, raven, jennings, etc. fine if you want one for plinking, but i won't trust mine or my families life to one.


----------



## Steve762us (May 25, 2009)

Tom Servo said:


> In short, they're not S&W or Sig.  They're also not $700.
> 
> If $90-125 is all you can afford, you can do much worse.



Not to sound like a wise guy, but is there anything _worse_ out there, than a HiPoint?

Years ago, I had a Jennings .22 auto, for an afternoon, once...got rid of it THAT fast!


----------



## vanguard1 (May 30, 2009)

i own three hi points a 380 a 45 and i just got the 9mm, they are great guns for the price and they all have a lifetime warranty, i have never had a problem with one, they are heavy but good guns. and i do trust my life with them, i carry the 9mm with me and i test every gun and research every gun i buy .


----------



## fishndinty (May 30, 2009)

I have owned the carbines in both calibers and also a C9.  I have never had any issues with these guns.  The C9 liked to be sprayed out with Breakfree every 500 rounds, but after drying and relubing with a bit of RemOil, the thing was like butter.  Fed hollowpoints just fine as well.

I think most people who give up on these guns don't shoot them enough to wear them in...there is a break in period with a direct blowback firearm to get the spring just right.  After that, these guns are as reliable as anything else.

I have read that many have trouble with hp ammo, but to me, you can get around that problem by buying corbon ball ammo or by just shooting the .45 with big FMJ rounds.

For 150 bucks, a high point pistol is a great bargain.


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 2, 2009)

As Far as Cheap guns go , I rather have a Kel tec


----------



## BUGMAN-108 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have 2 of the 9mm hand guns with 200 rds through each.    $174.00 out the door for the last one with only one jam and the other has never failed. I have Ruger, Walther, Glocks, S&W's and others that I would prefer over them on a bad day but not too shabby for the price IMO.

The .40 and .45 are freaking huge and uncomfortable feeling. The 9mm feels blocky but way better than any of the other models. The .380 is heavy for what it is so I passed on it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fathersam (Jun 6, 2009)

cheap  ugly and  heavy but reliable


----------

